# Weber Kettle Leg of lamb



## Got Cowdog (Sep 23, 2019)

This is a go to, the Weber kettle does it perfectly.
The trick to it is to cook it indirectly. Cover 2/3 of the grate with foil, dull side down. Build your charcoal (I like Kingsford) fire on half the grill. When the fire is ready, set the grate on the grill with the uncovered end over the fire. Just before setting the grate, put a couple of chunks of oak (2x2x4ish) on the fire. You need to elevate the roast so it gets good convection and smoke. I use the rack from a small roasting pan inverted, it keeps the roast about an inch off the grate proper. Set the second grate on the foiled part of the main grate, away from the opening. Put the lid on and let the kettle get as hot as it will, usually about 475. let the roast cook hot for about 30 minutes, then choke down the flue to control temp. I use a wireless thermometer to manage meat and grill temps. Roast the meat to 140 then take it off an let it rest. Portion it how you like and serve.
For the lamb, i like to let it sit out for an hour or so to come up in temperature and develop a pellicle. I make a paste out of fresh basil, garlic and a little salt. Rub the paste into the lamb and follow the above. 
Best lamb ever and the leftovers make amazing Sheperd's Pie.
Give it a shot!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 23, 2019)

Sounds good! I'll have to check what lamb goes for  around here. My wife won't eat it, but she's traveling a lot these days. I LOVE it!


----------

